# what do you do for chronic constipation?



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I am dealing with this problem. Would appreciate any information. I have tried many remedies, without continued success. I am at my wits end! Thanks, Patsy


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Have you looked at your diet? Are you getting enough fiber? I try to eat a lot of bran cereals with fruit, lots of water, greens, apples and flax seed. Whenever I go back to my old ways I start having problems again.

Sherry in GA


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

8 yes, 8 glasses of water a day. And 'fiber one' or a cereal like it every am.

Patty


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

If all else fails, Vit C in large doses will loosen the bowels and sure can't hurt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Lots of fiber!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

My suggestion is to drink plenty of water, add more fiber to your diet in the form of fruit/veggies (not grain), and try adding some *magnesium citrate * to your vitamin regime.
I will second that vit c will loosen the stool, but it takes an awful lot for some folks. I'd go with the *magnesium*. 

Halo


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

apple sauce and lots of water


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Water, water, water. Fiber, fiber, fiber.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Every so often I use LBS II from Nature's Sunshine because mine goes way beyond just enough water and fiber. Anything with cascara sagrada in combination with other herbs is good for me. Aloe Vera juice does it for some but not me. I like cascara sagrada because it isn't habit forming and is actually good for the large intestine and with extended use the bowels will function naturally and regularly from its tonic effects.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am with them water water water water most people do not drink enough water start with 64 oz plus whatever you dring at meals. then rasins , granola (we found we didn't like many of the ingredients used in store bought so we make our own),split pea soup , bannanas , grean vegitables , fruit,nuts, hole grain everything and possably a fiber drink 

soda is not water nor is beer sugar and alchohal dehidrate so for each can you have add 8 more ounces of water to your 64 and for each hour of swetting add 8 more you get the idea.

many many many problems are caused by lack of water from head aches , to urinary track problems the human body is mostly water and cabon


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

Whole multi grain cereal every morning for breakfast. not the instant kind. the kind that has to cook 10 mins. and all that the others said 100% -water water water, fruit, veges.....
also walking, especially if you sit a lot. Sitting for long periods compacts and drys the bowels,long periods driving is the worst because of the constant up and down motion of the body on the bum. That is the reason so many truckers get colon cancer.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

If the problem persists, though...go and see a doctor.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

wildhorse said:


> apple sauce and lots of water


Ditto this. Rock back and forth in a rocking chair if you've just eaten applesauce and drank water...it mixes in your intestines and you'll go pot pretty soon afterwards. I used to do this when I was a kid and it helped.

Kat


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I want to thank all of you for your wonderful encouragement and advice. I will put it to good use. Some of these I have tried. I am more like Marilynin CO said, past being helped with just more water and fiber. I think I have to be more consistant with each regimen I try to give it time to see if it works.  
Thanks again,  Patsy


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

after many years of IBS problems, I found triphala and have been very greatful! Swansonvitamins.com has it very reasonably priced


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

LMonty said:


> after many years of IBS problems, I found triphala and have been very greatful! Swansonvitamins.com has it very reasonably priced


thanks Monty, 
I never heard of Triphala. will have to research it. Unless you want to tell me more about it.  I am glad it works for you. This problem is the pits! I am willing to try most anything natural. 
Patsy


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Flax seeds  We found this out in a rather funny way.. We feed flax seeds to the horses to get a nice shiney coat, and mane/tail growth, and they taste rather good. One girl was eating them by the handful while we were feeding.. Lets just say that she ened up having to go home as she couldnt stay out of the bathroom... 
Also restrict potatoes, starchy foods and see if that doesnt help you some.


----------



## Vere My Sone (Mar 10, 2005)

Citrucel Fiber Shake
works better than any thing else I've tried

I haven't heard of the Triphala either, and would like to know more about it also


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

The mention of flax seeds is really good, I forgot that one. I take a tablespoon of flaxseed oil a day and notice if I miss. The flaxseeds seem to go right through intact for me.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

ditto on the flax. My dd has had this problem for years. A regimine of ground flaxseed mixed in w/ applesauce and a glass of prune juice per day helped. We eventually decided to go with a chemical stool softener w/ mild laxative. Heres the reason: After years of chronic constipation, your bowels will be, ummm, enlarged. So even if you get "cleaned out" good once or twice...you need to keep it "runnin through" because it wil literally take about 6month of NOT having full bowles for them to shrink down to their normal size...and therefor NOT let them get too full again. Its a viscious cycle....and if you have been in it for awhile, you might want to see a gastro doc. We use Glycolax. Flavorless, non chalky, and she is feeling much better.
When we are done with this regimine..we will go back to flax/prune, though.


----------



## fiddlefart (Jan 29, 2007)

Water and fiber from beans, fruits high in fiber (like plums), and GREEN, LEAFY vegetables. Unless you do this religiously EVERY DAY for months, don't bother with the fiber supplements, they are far more costly and less beneficial to your overall system. It is a LIFESTYLE you have to adopt, not just a supplemental regimen.

Now if you already eat a lot of naturally-occuring fiber and drink plenty of water (your weight in pounds, divided by 2 = the # of ounces of PLAIN WATER you must drink daily), get thee to a doctor and tell them that you have CHRONIC constipation. It could be an anatomical blockage or IBS or something else very serious. Wouldn't it be good to know? And wouldn't it be worth it to feel better and know you DON'T have something like this?

Good luck!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have colitis and get constipated often. When it is so bad I have to take radical action I mix a tblspoonful of Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) in a glass of very warm water and drink it. 
In about 3-4 hours it usually brings on a movement. (MSG is a flavor enhancer often used in Chinese cooking) Might not work for you as some people are immune to "chinese restaurant syndrome". (i.e. loose bowels after eating Chinese out)
Also be aware that some believe that MSG is not good for you in several ways.

galump


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

My grandma taught me to eat 6 pitted prunes every day to stay regular and have more if there was a problem. 
My DM hadn't been following this for years and had IBS so she went back to doing what her mother told her to do and IBS has mostly gone away except when she drink carbonated soda.
They sure taste better than some of y'alls sugestions.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm very surprised that no one has mentioned probiotics. Yogurt with a good active bacterial culture to re-establish and/or re-enforce good bacterial culture in your system. In combination with your good cereals with lots of fibre, your dried fruit, etc. I'm not sure if the Activia brand is strictly Canadian or if it's available in some areas of the States as well, but it is an exceptionally good yoghurt for this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Bernadette said:


> I'm very surprised that no one has mentioned probiotics. Yogurt with a good active bacterial culture to re-establish and/or re-enforce good bacterial culture in your system. In combination with your good cereals with lots of fibre, your dried fruit, etc. I'm not sure if the Activia brand is strictly Canadian or if it's available in some areas of the States as well, but it is an exceptionally good yoghurt for this.


 Activia uses a bioengineered bacteria in their blend. I get rBGH-free yogurt that uses natural cultures. Anything besides Dannon should be fine as long as the cultures are live.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Cozygal,
I'd suggest that you get tested for an underactive thyroid (hyPOthyroidism). This slows down a lot of things...moods, motivation, bowels. One tends to be cold, have dry skin...many other symptoms.
You should try to discover the cause which may give you a clue about the cure. 
Generally, however, I agree with most other posters that if there isn't a physiological problem that you may not be getting enough water, fresh fruits and veggies, dried beans, and exercise.
Keep at it. After suffering since my early teens (now 64), I have been pretty regular the last few years since taking thyroid replacement medicine, plus watching the water, diet, exercise. By the way, testing for thyroid function is a mere blood test, and the medicine for hypothyroidism is real inexpensive (under $25 for 100 days supply).
Ann


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

HiFolks,
*This Thread has a great response!* I appreciate it so much.  With all the combined knowledge we are bound to find a solution that will work for us individually. I am looking into the "Triphala" suggestion. So far in my research it is Positive! Thank you for the suggestion. I am also in process of changing way of eating, diet, etc. Also shedding some weight. ( I am on the Weight Loss  thread too) Eating more according to BloodType diet. I got a copy of it from my Naturepath DR. Although she couldn't come up with a way to help the chronic C. other than Smooth Move tea. It does work temporarily. I use Naturallax 3 by NaturesWay  as last resort in times of need. It works wonderful and so gentle. Works for 2 days in a row with one dose. 
But I have been searching for a underlying solution to make my intestines healthier and functioning on their own. It takes time, I know. So I am hanging in there. I don't give up, for sure! And anyone out there going thru this , don't you give up either.  Patsy


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

You know, we eat non GM foods and we are all great. Never having a problem. Not sick this year either. 
But then we didn't have problems before we switched to non GM foods. And I hate drinking water. 
I take acidophilus in pill form.
You can also pinch the skin between your thumb and 1st finger. Pinch the ligament if it hurts. Massage it until it stops hurting. Be near a toilet. All will be revealed......


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

some years ago, I had horrific constipation. A customer of mine said to take alfalfa! Yup, that's right. She said that when dogs and cats get constipated, they eat grass for relief. 

What did I have to lose (no pun intended) LOL. So I purchased alfalfa pills. Had to take 6 a day initially but soon I was down to only one a day. Then none. Now I rarely need them.


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry it took so long to answer cozy gal. looks like you did the research on the triphala already.

if you do decide to use the triphala, swanson is having a sale, 5% of the entire order (heck, it's not muhc, but it helps!) use Promo code BPE244


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

LMonty said:


> sorry it took so long to answer cozy gal. looks like you did the research on the triphala already.
> 
> if you do decide to use the triphala, swanson is having a sale, 5% of the entire order (heck, it's not muhc, but it helps!) use Promo code BPE244


Thanks for all the information and the Sale tip LMonty. Sure hope to find a lasting solution that works for me.  Patsy


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

make your own bread with flax seed and soy flour as well

oat meal does wonders


i have even made oatmeal cookies with flax seed and soy


----------

